# tegu hide



## jjollie (Nov 16, 2008)

my tegu is getting large and I need to make a larger hide, what would be a good size hide for a 3' tegu?


----------



## Gx3 (Nov 16, 2008)

What size cage is he in? I just use the top of an enclosed litter box. Here is what it looks like <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.petco.com/product/105334/PETCO-Enclosed-Litter-Boxes.aspx">http://www.petco.com/product/105334/PET ... Boxes.aspx</a><!-- m --> and I just took off the bottom and the handle on top and burried it down a bit into his substrate. It works great!


----------



## mr.king (Nov 17, 2008)

juss dont use one....


----------



## DaRealJoker (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah No hide use more substrate Tegus burrow and don't use hides. But don't be surprised if you look in his cage and you can't see it. Hehehe I find is really fun to try and predict where mine will come up when he wakes up around 2 everyday.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 17, 2008)

I've found that if given the opportunity my tegus will utilize the hide more so than just digging under the mulch. Every night, while they were still awake, they would go into the hide and close off the entrance. Now since they have been down for winter they have since closed off the entrance to the hide for good. They also like to make their own hides under pieces of slates I provided. So I think it's good to have them.

A cheap way to do it is get yourself a opaque sweater box for WalMart and cut a whole out. They come is all sorts of sizes so you can find something suitable for your tegu.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 18, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> I've found that if given the opportunity my tegus will utilize the hide more so than just digging under the mulch.


I agree. I'm using a piece of plywood leaned up against the wall that they use to sleep under. I need to take a pic.


----------



## mr.king (Nov 18, 2008)

ya the hide is good for smaller tegus but at 3' i wouldn't even bother with the hide but my tegus hide is his cage he usually juss has free roam of my room


----------



## lizardboy101 (Nov 18, 2008)

To be totally honest now that my Tegu's have a hid in their cage they very seldomly dig. Normaly they just go under the hide and close off the opening into it...and yes my female is three foot. What I did was took 4 rocks that would touch the bottom of the cage and put a board on top of it. If you use this method...make sure the rocks are stable. My girl doesnt normaly bother them, but if ur Tegu happens to burrow and get under the rock and shift it on top of them results may not be too pretty


----------

